# Directions to Colnago factory ?



## TheRedMiata (Sep 8, 2005)

All,

I will going to Italy for a 2 week vacation and I plan to include visiting the Colnago factory while there. Unfortunately, I have not been able to see any info as to how to get there from Milan. I believe the factory is located in Cambiago which nearby Milan but... If anyone was any info I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks,

Ian in SD


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

TheRedMiata said:


> All,
> 
> I will going to Italy for a 2 week vacation and I plan to include visiting the Colnago factory while there. Unfortunately, I have not been able to see any info as to how to get there from Milan. I believe the factory is located in Cambiago which nearby Milan but... If anyone was any info I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> ...


 Sorry, don't know where it is, but could you pick me up a souvenir C-50 while you're there? Enjoy the trip!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Colnago
Viale Brianza 9
20040 Cambiago (MI) - Italy
+39 (02) 95308082 tel
+39 (02) 95067379 fax

Call them.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

TheRedMiata said:


> All,
> 
> I will going to Italy for a 2 week vacation and I plan to include visiting the Colnago factory while there. Unfortunately, I have not been able to see any info as to how to get there from Milan. I believe the factory is located in Cambiago which nearby Milan but... If anyone was any info I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> ...


Ian, 

I was there not that long ago. From Milan, you take the A4 highway in the direction of Venice, you then take the Cambiago exit. After the toll booth, you enter a round-a-bout. Go about 1/2 way around the round-a-bout and then exit. You then drive about 300 meters and there is a parking lot on your right side, just before a pedestrian crossing. The parking lot is right next to Colnago's warehouse/offices. Ernesto's home is right across the street. The C-50's are assembled in the basement workshop under Ernesto's home, the same goes for the Master frames as well as the assembly of the B-stays and HP chainstays to most of the other frames. The carbon fiber all comes from ATR, including the monocoques for the President, E1 and Cristallo. The painting is done in Brianza and/or Pisa. There isn't much to see if you cannot convince somebody to show you around. Ernesto showed me around personally, but I now know that I was very lucky and it was in large part because I speak Italian fluently and was there with a few old-time racers. As far as I can tell, there is only Ernesto's nephew who speaks English.


----------

